# The more unusual film composers



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I've been wondering what film composers are slightly left of centre. Michael Nyman springs to mind with his music for Greenaway films. Erik Satie's Entr'acte I think was actually written as a film interlude in his ballet Relache, but interesting as a film score for a bizarre film nevertheless. 

What unusual film scores and film composers are out there for me to discover?


----------



## Chronochromie

Toru Takemitsu.


----------



## norman bates

Der Leiermann said:


> Toru Takemitsu.


I discovered him watching Ran and I remember the strong impression his music had on me immediately.
Also Teiji Ito was definitely a maverick (you know Ives, Harry Partch, Conlon Nancarrow, Henry Brant, etc... that's the idea). He was a expert of many musical traditions from gagaku to the music of haiti and he added also elements of jazz, so his music is very peculiar and different (and the silence has often a big role).
His most famous work is probably his soundtrack for the legendary short movie of his wife Maya Deren, Meshes of the afternoon.
Both the music and the movie are (admittedly weird) masterpieces in my opinion.





But a lot of his music is very interesting.


----------



## dzc4627

schnittke! that is how he made his living during most of his years, not by his large performance composition output. he did most of his stuff for mosfilm.


----------



## geralmar

Bebe, Louis Barron: Forbidden Planet (1956).

Delia Derbyshire, Brian Hodgson: The Legend of Hell House (1973).


----------



## Loge

Chu Ishikawa and his Tetsuo the Iron Man soundtrack


----------



## Pantheon

How about Prokofiev and Vaughan Williams?


----------



## Azol

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Hisaishi


----------

